#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  enviar arquivo via e-mail usando shell script

## fred_m

Olá pessoal, fiz uma rotina em php que gera um determinado arquivo.
no meu script eu rodo 
php rotina.php

e ele me gera o arquivo saida.zip como faço para no scritp atachar o arqivo enviá-lo para um determinado e-mail ???

----------


## whinston

usa a propria funcao mail do php ou bash

cat arquivo.zip | uuencode arquivo.zip | mail [email protected]

----------


## fred_m

Tu é fera mesmo.

Valeu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## spectrum

O mesmo vale para eu mandar uns logs????





> usa a propria funcao mail do php ou bash
> 
> cat arquivo.zip | uuencode arquivo.zip | mail [email protected]

----------


## whinston

Valeu amigo  :Smile: 
Funciona pra qq tipo de arquivo. Ele ele todo conteudo do arquivo que sera enviado, codifica no formato padrao de anexo para emails e usa a funcao mail para enviar. se vc quiser colocar assunto, use -s "xxxxx"

cat arquivo.zip | uuencode arquivo.zip | mail [email protected] -s "bkp do servidor"

----------


## spectrum

Valeu pela dica!!!!!

:lol: 




> Valeu amigo 
> Funciona pra qq tipo de arquivo. Ele ele todo conteudo do arquivo que sera enviado, codifica no formato padrao de anexo para emails e usa a funcao mail para enviar. se vc quiser colocar assunto, use -s "xxxxx"
> 
> cat arquivo.zip | uuencode arquivo.zip | mail [email protected] -s "bkp do servidor"

----------

Para dificultar um poquinho mais, como faço para adicionar um conteudo de um arquivo como body da mensagem que esamos discutindo ????

Ou seja, como adicionar, anexo, subject e body em uma mensagem via shell ??

Abraços.

----------


## fred_m

> Para dificultar um poquinho mais, como faço para adicionar um conteudo de um arquivo como body da mensagem que esamos discutindo ????
> 
> Ou seja, como adicionar, anexo, subject e body em uma mensagem via shell ??
> 
> Abraços.


Foi mal, não perceb que não estava logado.

A pergunta ainda está valendo.

----------


## whinston - nao logado

ixe pessoal, via bash eu nao sei, mas via php eu tenho 1 script

----------


## fred_m

Me manda, que eu rodo ele no shell e me atende da mesma forma,
[email protected]

Abraços.

----------


## spectrum

Ao invés de mandar no email do colega posta ai.... para a gente tbm [email protected]!!!!!







> ixe pessoal, via bash eu nao sei, mas via php eu tenho 1 script

----------


## black_burn

pessoal, aproveitando o topico...

pra eu mandar e-mail pelo comando mail eu tenho q ter algum servidor de e-mail configurado no meu Linux?

ou eh so eu dar o comando seguindo do e-mail do destinatario que ele xega?

Valeus

 :Big Grin:

----------


## LenTu

naum.. naum.... eh soh vc ter uma conexão coa internet msm... q jah envia... 

:twisted:

----------


## black_burn

estranho...
eu jah fiz varios testes pra mandar e-mail como comando e ele nunca manda...

do enter depois do comando e nunca da alguma mensagem ou algum retorno

sempre tenho q dar ctrl + C para sair do comando..


PS: aquela carinha no final da msg axei que ele ta me zuado...
hehhehe

[]s

----------


## jweyrich

> estranho...
> eu jah fiz varios testes pra mandar e-mail como comando e ele nunca manda...
> 
> do enter depois do comando e nunca da alguma mensagem ou algum retorno
> 
> sempre tenho q dar ctrl + C para sair do comando..
> 
> 
> PS: aquela carinha no final da msg axei que ele ta me zuado...
> ...


Olha, sempre funcionou comigo. Mas, vamos lá.. tente com base64, "uuencode -m arquivo.zip"

Porém, creio que não seja este o problema, tenho quase certeza que é o servidor SMTP que está "segurando" o email. Você consegue enviar arquivos anexos normalmente usando um cliente qualquer, por este mesmo servidor smtp ?
Abraços.

----------


## black_burn

humm
mas eu por enquanto naum quero mandar e-mail com anexo...

somente texto mesmo, pra agilizar alguns contatos e coisas do genero

infelizmente aqui naum funciona...


[]'s

----------


## jweyrich

Se quiser descobrir o motivo e tentar resolver, estamos dispostos a ajudar.

----------


## E-mail

Alguém poderia me informar como anexar um arquivo dentro do comando mail no windows

----------


## eltomas

[quote="black_burn"]humm
mas eu por enquanto naum quero mandar e-mail com anexo...

somente texto mesmo, pra agilizar alguns contatos e coisas do genero

infelizmente aqui naum funciona...


[]'s[/quote
tentou mail [email protected] -s "assunto" < arq_contendo_texto.txt]

----------


## warlinux

Tb estou com o mesmo problema e não consigo descubrir.

Segue o log do /var/log/maillog 


Feb 1 15:46:33 ocomon sendmail[28533]: j11HkXR5028533: from=root, size=53, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<[email protected]>, [email protected]
Feb 1 15:46:33 ocomon sendmail[28533]: j11HkXR5028533: [email protected], ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30047, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]


Grato desde já ....

----------


## warlinux

up

----------

